# Initial Impressions: Metro Grade Goods Hydra.



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently received the Hydra from Metro Grade Goods. It is a very comfortable frame to hold in either pinch grip or thumb support.

I plan to make some bands for it tonight or tomorrow and do some shooting.


----------

